# Tùy biến sáng tạo trong chính căn nhà của bạn



## nguyenvy321 (5/10/21)

Tùy biến sáng tạo trong chính căn nhà của bạn Sự tùy biến sáng tạo của những hệ nội thất thông minh chính là chiếc chìa khóa vàng để đảm bảo tiện nghi cho căn hộ này. Có một ngôi nhà có khả tùy biến, phù hợp với tính cách của mình là mơ ước chẳng của riêng ai. Và sẽ càng tuyệt hơn nếu ngôi nhà ấy còn có khả năng phù hợp cả với thời tiết như Căn hộ Belleza dưới đây nữa. Diện tích chỉ 25m² nhưng căn hộ này có rất nhiều thứ khiến người ta phải "ô, a" vì ngạc nhiên trước thiết kế thông minh của nó. Vì diện tích nhỏ nên KTS đã rất hào phóng các thiết kế nội thất thông minh trong nhà. Ngay ở mặt tiền, các KTS đã thiết kế những tấm cửa kính lớn và hệ lưới thép trắng thanh mảnh đủ để gia chủ có thể quan sát bên ngoài mà vẫn riêng tư và an ninh. Căn hộ khác đặc biệt với mặt tiền là lưới thép trắng. Căn hộ vốn chỉ 25m² nên thực tế khu vực sinh hoạt chung trong nhà không quá lớn, nhưng nhờ khu ban công cùng hệ cửa có thể gấp gọn nên trông rộng hơn diện tích Bán căn hộ Belleza khá nhiều. Trong những ngày đẹp trời và ấm áp, phòng khách có thể được dịch chuyển ra ban công, trong những ngày đông giá lạnh, hệ cửa kính đóng kín vừa đủ để đem lại sự ấm áp cho nơi ở của bạn. Phần lưới thép đủ riêng tư mà vẫn kết nối được với không gian ngoài trời cho phép gia chủ có một phòng khách cơ động theo mùa. Đáng chú ý nhất ở khu vực phòng khách có lẽ là 2 kệ đồ màu trắng. Nếu nhìn thoáng qua chúng có lẽ không có gì đặc biệt nhưng thực ra 2 hệ kệ này lại tràn đầy công năng. Một hệ kệ là nơi cặp vợ chồng bày đồ trang trí, sách vở cũng như lưu trữ đồ dùng sinh hoạt, decor của mình. 2 hệ đồ cùng tone màu trắng chủ đạo tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và ẩn chứa vô số bất ngờ. Hệ kệ kín được xem là chiếc chìa khóa vàng để giải quyết mọi vấn đề về lưu trữ cũng như tổ chức không gian thông minh. Ở đây, KTS đã kết hợp công năng của bếp ăn, tủ đồ kiêm cửa vào phòng tắm trong một hệ tủ - tường trong nhà. Diện tích nhỏ nên các không gian chức năng đều bố trí đơn giản nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được tiện nghi cần thiết cho sinh hoạt. Bàn ăn thậm chí cũng được tích hợp luôn trong hệ kệ với dạng bàn gấp đa năng. Các thiết kế hệ kín lớn với tone màu trắng thế này còn đem lại cảm giác gọn gàng và nhẹ nhàng bất ngờ cho một hệ kệ khá khủng. Hệ kệ lớn kiêm nhiệm chức năng của bếp nấu, bàn ăn, tủ đồ và cả cửa vào phòng tắm. Bàn ăn tích hợp trong hệ tủ một cách khéo léo. Cánh cửa "bí mật" dẫn vào phòng tắm/ Phòng ngủ của cặp đôi không lớn nhưng khá thông minh và tiện nghi. Giường ngủ được đưa lên cao trong một hệ nội thất liên hoàn giữa bàn làm việc, góc thư gian kiêm góc ngủ nghỉ. Thiết kế này cho phép cặp đôi có thêm bàn làm việc hoàn toàn cơ động và đẹp mắt. Phòng ngủ nhỏ nhưng thực sự thông minh của cặp đôi. Rõ ràng căn hộ này không quá đặc sắc hay cá tính về thẩm mỹ nhưng tính tiện nghi, công năng của nó là điều không ai có thể bàn cãi được. Thế đấy, khi sống trong một căn hộ nhỏ, nếu bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng biết xoay sở, mọi việc vẫn sẽ ổn thôi.


----------

